# Canadian get-together - Oct 23, Parque das Nações, Lisbon



## Gabriel_S (Apr 21, 2010)

Greetings all!

After all this time we've finally decided on holding a Canadian get together, in order to meet each other, chat on future iniciatives, and of course to eat and drink.

When: Saturday, October 23rd, 2010 @ 17:00
Where: Peter's Café - Parque das Nações, Rua da Pimenta 39/41 (aka Passeio do Oriente), Lisbon

We'll have a drink or two before dinner, eat, and then see where the evening leads us (a humiliating karaoke session perhaps).

If you could send us an email confirming your presence, we'd appreciate it.

If you have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] or João Sardinha at [email protected]

We look forward to hearing from you, and thanks!


----------

